# Bad celebrity make-up looks...



## cypriotdiva (Jan 13, 2008)

ok I saw some pics of certain celebrities over the net looking bad made-up and decided to post some pics for us to learn from their mistakes and to see that even their make-up artists aren't perfect...some of my targets are jessica simpson,fergie and kellis who I think most of the time look quite trashy and their make up is very unflattering...if you have also some bad celebrity make-up pics or certain celebs you dont like their make-up pst it here


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 13, 2008)

The attachments don't work hun


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 13, 2008)

I personally think the one in pink wouldn't look all that bad if her hair was a different color.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 13, 2008)

I have seen some bad makeup on celebrities and I sometimes wonder if they just decided to be daring and do something different, if the lighting is just bad or if it's just really bad.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 13, 2008)

Middle one is Kelis? whoa


----------



## gatsby (Jan 13, 2008)

With Kelis, I think it's not so much a problem with the makeup as with the HAIR (ugh) and photo... JSimp has no excuses though.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2008)

haha.. kelis. I love her style but platinum blonde is not her color!  pretty much any christina aguilera looks from her "dirrty" phase to 2006 were bad IMO. I mean, i think she would have pulled of the marylin monroe look if her brows werent so thin.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 13, 2008)

I love red lips, but this is BAAAAAAAAAAAD








I don't know where to start here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Another lost cause...
















I can't stand this woman...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 14, 2008)

Celebrities can look pretty jacked up. I don't think Jlo looks too bad in this one though





And I don't think Jessica simpson looks bad in the last picture. Oh well


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah there are some pretty bad mu jobs lol i really cant stand jessica simpson!


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Celebrities can look pretty jacked up. I don't think Jlo looks too bad in this one though





And I don't think Jessica simpson looks bad in the last picture. Oh well_

 
its just so 90's!!!


----------



## Willa (Jan 14, 2008)

Nobody talked about the latest Christina Aguilera look?
I don't know what she did to her eyebrows but they look grey o_0


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't even know if this trainwreck counts..
















& Don't make the same mistake I did and google search Ms. Courtney Love or you will see WAY to much more of her then your bargained for.


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL at Courtney Love above. I used to be a fan of her Celebrity Skin look though. That was when she looked put-together. I think now she just looks like she's trying too hard (it's not even funny anymore).

I thought Christina's black hair days were pretty bad. She has pretty, delicate features and IMO the dark make-up and gigantic hair overpowered her face.

Jessica Simpson looks slightly deranged in the first post. :O Also, she's... orange. Orange is not any real human being's right skintone. *shudders*

Lastly, I don't want to post a picture because it might cause us all to have nightmares, but Amy Winehouse anyone?


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^ OH.MY.GOD

That is all I have to say!


----------



## Willa (Jan 14, 2008)

o_0
That is waaaaaayyyyyyy too much makeup

I don't know who that is but this is terrible!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misstwiggwinkle* 

 
_







_

 
This looks like one of those clear Halloween masks!

Exibit A:

http://mardigrascostumes.com/1819.jpg


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

  I don't know who that is but this is terrible!




 
I was afraid that it was Marie Osmond but thankfully it's not.  

This is Marie---and this is GOOD makeup!


----------



## liv (Jan 14, 2008)

Jessica Alba usually looks good, but she looks awful here!http://www.idontlikeyouinthatway.com...ig_jarev5.html


----------



## Willa (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the porn star look :

http://i14.tinypic.com/6p9w8yr.jpg


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_I don't even know if this trainwreck counts..

















& Don't make the same mistake I did and google search Ms. Courtney Love or you will see WAY to much more of her then your bargained for._

 
The last look is fine in the context it was done in-it was for a photoshoot-though admittedly she's been out in public like that before.


----------



## kokometro (Jan 14, 2008)

Lest we forget






I'd  further toss in this bunch of hot messes :
Britney on any day of the week
Amy Winehouse 24/7
Jerod Leto/Pete Wentz and their over exhuberant guy liner.


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 14, 2008)

Amy Winehouse tops the bill for me. 

And her hair...I think there are actual bees living in her beehive.


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_
Another lost cause...





_

 
Teenage years dont count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kelly Osbourne's beautiful though, and the 50's look she's sporting at present looks amazing on her. I personally love that she isn't scared to have fun and be creative with makeup, even if it doesn't turn out well on occasion.

Good Kelly:
















Bad, tango'd firecrotch:


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 14, 2008)

Im surprised no one has posted these two yet:

Cher, who thinks that using lavender colour corrector as foundation makes her look youthful. No it really doesnt, love.






And the ultimate in mascara and highligher no-no's Joan Van Ark:











Amusingly enough, the last photo is how Everyday Minerals foundation makes you look if trowelled on. I turned my nose metallic trying to use EM as a concealer


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 15, 2008)

i don't like most 'celebs' makeup, they always seem to have sweaty foundation and spidery false lashes.


----------



## BRosa (Jan 15, 2008)

You know, the first pic of Courtney isn´t that bad...

In Jess Simpson´s case, for me what is really sad is that:

1.  She probably paid a stylist to do all her look. 

2.  For such a beautiful girl to look like an MA experiment is unforgivable.  I mean, I think she looks so good au-naturel.

Oh well, we all have those kind of days.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Amy Winehouse tops the bill for me. 

And her hair...I think there are actual bees living in her beehive._

 

I Lol'd at that bee comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is just plain FERAL. She's got a new blond hair style that has actually improved her look a bit though.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 15, 2008)

Amy needs an eyeliner tut STAT! And, it saddens me that I keep seeing more and more women (especially at MAC) copying it. I have not seen it look good on anyone yet.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Amy needs an eyeliner tut STAT! And, it saddens me that I keep seeing more and more women (especially at MAC) copying it. I have not seen it look good on anyone yet._

 
For real. That eyeliner is just so disgusting. Its not even winged its just horrid. Its absolutely horrid. C'mon. Seriously....please don't do that anymore. Please do _not_ do your eyeliner like that_ anymoooooore_.

Gross.


----------



## lara (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## user79 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sharon Stone - although she ususally looks good, here, not so much!


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jan 15, 2008)

I dont know, I mean Amy's liner is horrid but that's her style. That is something that you will always know her by. Tammy Faye wore truck loads of make-up. I bet you wouldn't try her look but you sure do remember it dont you?

The problem is every day people taking these looks and running with them.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 15, 2008)

If you put on makeup so people will remember you, then I guess thats your perogative. Usually celebrities are in the business because they sing, act, etc. Not because they have winged liner to their hairline. 

I don't know. I put on makeup because I feel it makes me look better, covers things up, enhances things, and its somuch fun. I don't do it to be remembered.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah....Plain and simple, you'll be remembered for your makeup looking extremely good or extremely bad....I only want to be remembered on the good end of that spectrum.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_And the ultimate in mascara and highligher no-no's Joan Van Ark:











Amusingly enough, the last photo is how Everyday Minerals foundation makes you look if trowelled on. I turned my nose metallic trying to use EM as a concealer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Joan Van Ark used to be so pretty!  WTH did she do to herself?  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Teenage years dont count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kelly Osbourne's beautiful though, and the 50's look she's sporting at present looks amazing on her. I personally love that she isn't scared to have fun and be creative with makeup, even if it doesn't turn out well on occasion.

Good Kelly:






Bad, tango'd firecrotch:




_

 
ITA.  Kelly is beautiful.  The one that catches my eye is the Oompah Loompah in the middle---isn't that Lindsay Lohan?  Eeeeek.  She's going to look worse than Joan Van Ark if she doesn't cut out some of her unhealthy habits.


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep: Linsay Lohan AKA firecrotch. She used to be a beautiful ivory skinned, redhead with adorable freckles. What made her think orange would suit her? My sister tans like this and she used to have Lohans hair and skin colouring. Tragic.

Embrace the casper people -> natural = beautiful!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 15, 2008)

Amy Winehouse has the potential to look pretty-the pics inside her CD are actually attractive.  I think if she cleaned up (both her habits and the eyeliner), she would be fine.  I still think she's great though, busted eyeliner and all. 

Courtney Love was also actually cute during her early Hole days, but hard livin' (and too much plastic surgery) played a part in her downfall.

Just say no to drugs!


----------



## jardinaires (Jan 15, 2008)

I think some of the posts on this thread are a little harsh - Amy Winehouse's eyeliner might be a little weird to some people, and yeah it can look sloppy, but I know women in my area who think contouring the eyes looks completely ridiculous. Also, there are people who think bright lipcolor is absurd. Makeup isn't necessarily about pleasing everyone around you, it's about styling yourself in a manner which makes you feel you look better, just as someone against Amy's "look" stated, you wear makeup not to be remembered but to please yourself. I think looking at this in a more abstract way is key in situations like with Winehouse. 

Bad makeup is in the eye of the beholder, just like beauty lol. Someone in the public eye is usually styled to please just that, the public eye - not necessarily that person.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 15, 2008)

That would be a valid statement----if Amy wasn't out of her head most of the time. She's got issues. Her eyeliner is not the worst of them, unfortunately.


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_I think some of the posts on this thread are a little harsh - Amy Winehouse's eyeliner might be a little weird to some people, and yeah it can look sloppy, but I know women in my area who think contouring the eyes looks completely ridiculous. Also, there are people who think bright lipcolor is absurd. Makeup isn't necessarily about pleasing everyone around you, it's about styling yourself in a manner which makes you feel you look better, just as someone against Amy's "look" stated, you wear makeup not to be remembered but to please yourself. I think looking at this in a more abstract way is key in situations like with Winehouse. 

Bad makeup is in the eye of the beholder, just like beauty lol. Someone in the public eye is usually styled to please just that, the public eye - not necessarily that person._

 
Im all for expressing yourself with makeup - and in that sense there isnt a right or wrong way of wearing it. But the comments made about Winehouse are about her application - as someone rightly said on another thread, there is a right or wrong way to apply makeup. Unfortunately Winehouse's beauty regime seems to co-inside with her being off her tits...

However she is a genius, and one of the UK's greatest female musicans


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_If you put on makeup so people will remember you, then I guess thats your perogative. Usually celebrities are in the business because they sing, act, etc. Not because they have winged liner to their hairline. 

I don't know. I put on makeup because I feel it makes me look better, covers things up, enhances things, and its somuch fun. I don't do it to be remembered._

 
hmm i feel obliged to defend amy here - she's in the business because she has a great singing voice, she's way more talented than most 'celebs'.
i think she can look quite pretty sometimes, but it's hard to look nice if you're a strung out addict.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 16, 2008)

I totally agree with the fact that Amy Winehouse can sing and can be pretty. I like some of her songs, and its a shame that there hasn't been more from her. In one of her videos, I remember her with her hair down and she looked beautiful. Lately, I haven't seen that. At all.

@ Flowerhead-I know. I was responding to the person who stated that we'll remember the people with horrible makeup.


----------



## Willa (Jan 17, 2008)

Out here in Quebec there's a woman who had a couple of tv shows, she's the daugther of a somewhat rich man... She is really untallented (IMO) but they keep bringing her back to tv. Anyway, 3 years ago she even stared in a copy of Paris Hilton's A Simple Life.

That woman is always using too much of her white eye liner and let's not start on the lipgloss... they even mocked her several times on tv because of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah and there was this rumor that she had been for a while Ben Affleck's lover... o_0

So here she is : (I can't find better pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Lissa (Jan 17, 2008)

Now usually I think Christina looks gorgeous...however





I was thinking of using my fake tanner to go out this weekend. I've changed my mind










Check out the hands compared to the face





and the worst offender with bad makeup


----------



## Lissa (Jan 17, 2008)

No work to do this afternoon lol, so more pics...
















Yikes!


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 17, 2008)

i love the white cast around their eyes...freaky foundation! & lovely tide marks D:


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm going to have to disagree about Amy. As much as i know she needs to take care of herself, she is gorgeous. she IS talented. and even though people associate her with her beehive and winged liner, that doesn't make her any less talented.

but girl neeeeeeeeds to clean up the liner ! haha. i dont even mind that its goes so high up..its messy as fuck. haha.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 17, 2008)

Celine Dion


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Now usually I think Christina looks gorgeous...however





I was thinking of using my fake tanner to go out this weekend. I've changed my mind










Check out the hands compared to the face





and the worst offender with bad makeup



_

 
i seriously cant stand jodie marsh!!


----------



## lazytolove (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_No work to do this afternoon lol, so more pics...









_

 

I knew you guys will have a few bad makeup photos of Jlo. I think she has a habit of putting on too much light concealer. She's a pretty woman but she shouldn't try too hard. She should keep it all natural. =]


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

Damn, Xtina looks like an Oopma Loompa in that last pic! Not attractive at all...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 18, 2008)

Quick question. Are oompa loompas from willy wonka or the wizard of oz? I keep getting mixed up


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 18, 2008)

^willy wonka! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 18, 2008)

i never realized how horrible some celebrity makeup is. But we can't always blame the celebrities. It's the makeup artists who do the makeup in the first place!


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 19, 2008)

A lot of celebs do their own makeup too. I think in these instances it was them (at least i hope so...)


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2008)

both of them in these photos. ugggh.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jan 20, 2008)

I usually love Christina, but she has a major tan line that you can see all the way around her hairline in that last pic.


----------



## Willa (Jan 21, 2008)

Nicole of the Pussycat dolls...
Not very... natural


----------



## Enkuli (Jan 21, 2008)

My dear friends keep saying how (ex?) Pussycat Nicole is sooo freaking gorgeous. All I can see is a pretty girl who doesn't look so pretty anymore because of that makeup gone overboard. Has anyone btw seen that Simpsons episode where Homer Simpson has a makeup gun? I think quite a few of the celebrities has been hit with that kind of weapon- multiple times.


----------



## paopao (Jan 21, 2008)

JLo doesn't seem to find the right lipstick for her... always too dark or too light... Nudes doesn't look good on her, as her lips are naturally dark pink...
Besides, she always look older than she is... that make up... that clothes... that hair...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Enkuli* 

 
_My dear friends keep saying how (ex?) Pussycat Nicole is sooo freaking gorgeous. All I can see is a pretty girl who doesn't look so pretty anymore because of that makeup gone overboard. Has anyone btw seen that Simpsons episode where Homer Simpson has a makeup gun? I think quite a few of the celebrities has been hit with that kind of weapon- multiple times._

 
Really? I think Nicole always looks great. That picture wasn't very natural, but makeup doesn't always have to be. She's naturally tan, I don't see any lines as to where her tanner/foundation stopped. She's just making a weird face. I think she always looks good. Just my opinion


----------



## Willa (Jan 21, 2008)

She is gorgeous, but wears a lot (too much IMO) of makeup


----------



## Enkuli (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Really? I think Nicole always looks great. That picture wasn't very natural, but makeup doesn't always have to be. She's naturally tan, I don't see any lines as to where her tanner/foundation stopped. She's just making a weird face. I think she always looks good. Just my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I like more natural makeup like below. I'm a huge fan of natural beauty. Sure Nicole isn't a klownmonster like some other celebs, but I would like to see her wearing a little bit less makeup instead of draq look. Of course makeup can sometimes be more obvious but personally I don't enjoy seeing big eyelining on her linds all the time.


----------



## weldhian (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Enkuli* 

 
_



_

 
She looks so much better in this photo. I also think she looks better with more weight on.

I used to think Nicole was so gorgeous when she was in Eden's Crush (lol, remember them??)


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 22, 2008)

Dang there are some gnarly makeup looks on here! The self-tanner and J'Los way too light conealer top my list. Nicole from the Pussy Cat Dolls looks just awful in that one pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Enkuli* 

 
_Well I like more natural makeup like below. I'm a huge fan of natural beauty. Sure Nicole isn't a klownmonster like some other celebs, but I would like to see her wearing a little bit less makeup instead of draq look. Of course makeup can sometimes be more obvious but personally I don't enjoy seeing big eyelining on her linds all the time.




_

 
Got cha. She does look way better in that picture.


----------



## Briar (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadow* 

 
_Celine Dion



_

 
EEEk, that's just bad all over... Bad hair, bad makeup, really awful dress, and she looks way, way too thin.  

I know I'm being hyper-critical but when you put yourself out there like this... (that's why I would never want to be a celeb).


----------



## paopao (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_EEEk, that's just bad all over... Bad hair, bad makeup, really awful dress, and she looks way, way too thin.  

I know I'm being hyper-critical but when you put yourself out there like this... (that's why I would never want to be a celeb)._

 
She's got a 9 years old girl's body there


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 23, 2008)

Some people are naturally thin though - and boney i might add.
Dion has always been slim as far as i know, thats her shape.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadow* 

 
_Celine Dion



_

 
Oh my. I think the makeup is the least of her problems there. That hair+dress=WTF


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2008)

jennifer lopez is so pretty but sometimes she just overuses the touche eclat around her eyes... and she's using the wrong shade!


----------



## gatsby (Jan 26, 2008)

JLo is proof that the road to makeup hell is paved with fake bake. :/


----------



## Artphr33k (Jan 28, 2008)

sorry to have to do this, buuuuuut...






if she even counts as a celebrity.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Enkuli* 

 
_Has anyone btw seen that Simpsons episode where Homer Simpson has a makeup gun? I think quite a few of the celebrities has been hit with that kind of weapon- multiple times._

 
Marge: "Homer, you have it set on 'whore'!"


----------



## magg0rz (Jan 31, 2008)

^ I love that episode. I can't stand that I love New York show. VH1 will make a show about anyone nowadays.


----------



## Lauudd (Feb 2, 2008)

TOO muchhhhh


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 2, 2008)

that looks sick ^^


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 2, 2008)

That does look rather stupid. She's gone wayy overboard with that look.


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 2, 2008)

I wouldn't mind it so much if it were a performance look, or if it were on, say, Marilyn Manson, but that's not for the red carpet.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 2, 2008)

What makes it worse is that Avril Lavigne tries too hard to be a punker/rocker, and it clearly shows in that look that she's trying too hard.


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_What makes it worse is that Avril Lavigne tries too hard to be a punker/rocker, and it clearly shows in that look that she's trying too hard._

 
LOL - didnt she perform the theme song for the movie Spongebob Squarepants? Not like I was paying any attention


----------



## BRosa (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh wow, Avril NOOOO!! She is so cute with just a little makeup.  

Miss New York  ---I thinks she´s the winner.  Just yesterday I saw a pic of her on Flavor of Love 1st season and she was using very little makeup, she looked good!  I almost didn´t recognized her.


----------



## Artphr33k (Feb 6, 2008)

*TWINS*


----------



## Lauudd (Feb 7, 2008)

Cameron Diaz





Barbara Cartland





Brigitte Nielsen





Pink





Sarah Jessica Parker





Tyra Banks


----------



## doodles (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha they all (except SJP) look like clowns!!


----------

